# night light



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

just woundering if its a good idea to have a little night light on a reef tank to seimulat moon light?????


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

totally your preference. you can simulate full cycles with sunrise & set with some fixtures as well. I always enjoy looking at all the night activity under LED's.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

zig said:


> just woundering if its a good idea to have a little night light on a reef tank to seimulat moon light?????


Not really "required" unless you are trying to breed picky corals or fish that get their "cycles" from the moon. There are several LED fixtures with a dimming module that replicates the moon phases (bright full moon down to nothing) and you can even setup some controllers to replicate the moon thats actually outside your house.

Most people use moonlights for just viewing of the tank at night, as an added option... its a preference thing.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Ægir said:


> just woundering if its a good idea to have a little night light on a reef tank to seimulat moon light?????


Not really "required" unless you are trying to breed picky corals or fish that get their "cycles" from the moon. There are several LED fixtures with a dimming module that replicates the moon phases (bright full moon down to nothing) and you can even setup some controllers to replicate the moon thats actually outside your house.

*Most people use moonlights for just viewing of the tank at night, as an added option... its a preference thing.*
[/quote]








its awesome watching your fish during the night. some specise become real active.


----------

